# Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss



## Encore HD (16. März 2010)

*Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



> *Experte fordert: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*
> 
> Just als die SPD ankündigt, an den Hartz-IV-Regeln schrauben und deren schärfste Auswirkungen abmildern zu wollen, fordert ein Experte eine noch härtere Gangart im Umgang mit den Hartz-IV-Empfängern.
> 
> ...



( Auszug aus MSN DE )

Meine Frage an euch : Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

na klar...

Art. 20 Absatz 1 GG

    „Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.“ 

das widerspräche unserem Grundgesetz

abgesehen davon halte ich es für ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis, wenn man jetzt doch eine Verarmung zulässt...was haltet ihr von Slumsbildungen in unseren Städten?
Wer will hier wirklich amerikanische Zustände, nur aufgrund seines eigenem egoistischem Verlangen selber weniger für die Gesellschaft zu leisten, was ich im übrigen nicht glaube, weniger Sozialleistungen bedeutet nicht automatisch eine Steuersenkung


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Einerseits verständlich, es kann ja nicht sein, das Leute aus dem Ausland sagen :"Schau, in Deutschland werden wir am Leben erhalten, da bekommen wir Geld, auch wenn wir nichts machen. Das was wir bekommen, reicht uns."
Das ist sehr dreist.
Andereseits: Was machen die, die verzweifelt nach Arbeit suchen, jedoch keine finden?


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Das ist ein Messer mit 2 Schneidekanten.
lasse die es nur Durchzihen. Dann müssen die Regelrechte KNAST SIDLUNGEN Bauen weil an der explodierenden kriminalität will Ich nicht mal drann denken ganz zu Schweigen von das Gesundheitliche Wesen.

Kein Harzt 4 = Keine krankenversicherung = Mehr Krankheiten = höhere Kriminalität = Mehr Obdachlose = *ASOZIAL STAAT DEUTSCHLAND, *weil in diesen Fahl das Komplette Soziale System wurde zusammen Brechen, was Fiederum sich auch bei den Berufstätigen eine Negative Auswirkung Darstelen wurde.
Wen da plözlich Krankenkassen Zuzahlungen, Soziale Zuzahlungen, Rentenzuzahlungen weg Fallen (klar kommen von der Statskasse bei H4), wer bezahlt die dann?

Dieser *HERR PROFESSOR BLÖDMANN* was mit diese Idee Gekommen ist, hat den *QUATSCH* von den Amerikaner Kopiert. 
Leider Übersieht *HERR PROFESSOR BLÖDMANN* das USA kein Sozialstaat ist. 
Das Wiederum Beweist wie *AFFENMÄSIG* Einige Gerne Jeden Dreck aus USA kopieren Ohne an den Konsequenzen nach zu Denken. 

Das der Materiell Interesierten Migrantenanteil Rückläufig währe, Ist klar aber, lieber ein anteil von Materiell interesierten Migrantenanteil anstat ein Messer in den Rippen von ein Ausgehungerten obdachlosen ehemaligen H4 Empfänger für die 5 EURO was man in der Geldbörse hat.

Was auch in Solche Situation NACH 5 JAHRE ein Wiedereinstig im Berufsleben, ist so Gut wie AUSGESCHLOSSEN da so eine Unterstüzung Einstellung ist 100% OBDACHLOSIGKEIT und ohne Wohnung, keine Arbeit, ohne Arbeit, Keine Wohnung. 
Na dann.............prost malzeit SOZIALSTAAT.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Mein nächster Beitrag soll nicht rassistisch kommen oder so aber das ist meine Meinung:

Ausländer, die mit Hartz IV versorgt werden, sollen nachweißen, das sie versuchen, Arbeit zu finden. In ihren eigenen Länderen werden sie ja bestimmt nicht so behandelt wie in Deutschland, da hat man eben "Pech gehabt", da ich meine, das man überall Arbeit finden kann um irgendwie durchzukommen. Jedoch sind die Leute, die absichtlich von Hartz IV leben, nicht dumm. Die rechnen sich ja aus: Hm, hab ich Hartz IV, bekomm ich soundso viel. Das reicht mir. Arbeite ich irgendwo, bekomme ich weniger Geld als mit Hartz IV und dann hab ich keine Freizeit mehr. Da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei Hartz IV.

Tut mir Leid wenn das nächste was ich sage hart klingt aber: Leute die hierher kommen, um vom Staat zu leben (auf Kosten der Steuerzahler), die gehören wieder rausgeworfen. 
Soweit meine Meinung.


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

@ kress

Logisch nur das Problem ist Gebunden und nicht so Einfach:

1 - Wen nun der "A1" vor 30 Jahre Hier her Kommt, 25 Jahre Arbeitet und In Rente Geht, Der Bezahlt Hier seine STEUERN usw. Nun, wen sein SOHN der "A2" in der H4 Kacke hängt was soll man Machen? Den Sohn "A2 Heraus Schmeisenß Das Verstohst gegen die Menschenrechte u. FAMILIEN ZUSAMMEN FÜHRUNG GESETZ. Man kann nicht eine Familie Auseinanderreisen auf diese Art.

2 - Zusäzlich sagt auch noch DAS BLÖDE EU GESETZ das ein Ürger eines EU Mitgliedstatt, kann innerhalb EU Leben wo es Ihn Passt, unabhängig ob er eine Arbeit hat oder nicht. Hierzu Muss dieses EU Gesez Geändert werden und sei 100% SICHER das der Rest der EU länder da nicht Mitzihen.

3 - Aus nicht EU länder Gelingt es diese Heraus zu Schubsen, Kommen diese auf der Anderen Seite wieder herein als ASYLBEWERBER weil er Angeblich in Sein Land von Teufel, Gott, Alah, Pabst-Pius Verfolgt wird und das Spiel geht von Forne los.

Egal wie du es Drehst und wendest das haut nicht hinn.

Dabei kommt auch noch ein punkt:

H4 nur 5 Jahre aber was Passiert mit die was 20 - 25 - 30 Jahre Fleisig in der Kase eingezahlt haben und plözlich nicht mehr Unterstüzt Werden?
Denkste nicht das Diese auf den Barikaden Gehen und dann Fliest hier Verdammt Fiel blut und Rolen Köpfe auf Offene Strasse.

Am jeden Fahl, wen sich die Deutsche Regierung auf den Blödsn einläst, dann hat denen Tatsächlich jemand ins Gehirn Geschissen weil das hat Unüberschaubare, Unvorstellbare Konsequenzen auf Alle Ebenen. Nicht nur Soziale sondern auch Wirtschaftliche.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Ja, stimm ich dir vollkommen zu.
Da sieht man wohl den Nachteil einens Sozialstaates: Zieht auch Leute an die auf Kosten des Staats leben wollen. Jedoch ist es wie immer, das es 2 Gruppen gibt: Die einen, die nichts dafür können, und die anderen, die es voll ausnutzen.
Jetzt ist es zu spät, das zu ändern.


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

@ kress

Genau und weil dieser Blöder Vorschlag nach USA Beispiel kommt, in USA Bezahlt man FREIWILIG UND EIGENHÄNDIG:

1 - Sozialversicherung
2 - Arbeitslosenversicherung
3 - Krankenversicherung
4 - Rentenversicherung

Wen der Amerikaner Diese Versicherungen NICHT BEZAHLEN WILL, Legt er sich das Geld am Konto. Alle diese INSURANCE sind Private Agenturen wie hier diese für den Autoversicherungen bzw. Rechtsversicherungen unabhängig von Den Staatlichen Praktiken.

Da kann man so ein 5 Jahre ZUSAZHILFE vom Staat Betreiben.
In Deutschland Klappt das NICHT weil diese 4 Hauptversicherungen Staatlicher SOZIALER ZWANG sind und keine Freiwilligen Wählbaren Absicherungen.

Nun wird das 5 Jahre Syszem Eingeführt, Kann JEDER den Staast Verklagen weil wen man in den 3 Versicherungsystemen 10 - 15 - 20 Jahre Einzahlt, der Gesammtbetrag ist 4 - 5 mal Höher alls der Auszahlbarer Betrag in den 5 Jahren.
Die 5 Jahre H4 Sind Strengst Gebunden mit anderen 3 Versicherung Systemen was nach den 5 Jahre Automatisch weg Fallen und keine Absicherung mehr Gewährleistet wird, Trotz Einzahlungen über die Eben genannten Jahre. Das ist ein Desaster weil in diesen Fahl, jeder Arbeitnehmer kann dagegen KLAGEN weil er sein Geld nicht Mehr Herausbekommt und nicht Mehr Versichert ist.

Paralel, wen wir AUFGERUNDET als Beispiel nehmen:

- 4 Milionen H4 Empfänger
- Davon 3,5 Milionen Langzeit wo alle erdenkliche Beiträge Weg Fallen Gleichzeitig mit der H4 Zahlung Einstellung.
- Nun Fehlen in der Sozialen- Renten - krankenkassen die Beiträge von 3,5 Milionen Personen.
- Wer soll Diese Ausgleichen? DER ARBEITNEHMER = Die Beiträge EXPLODIEREN zweck Ausgleich.
- Paralel VERWEIGERT der Arbeitnehmer die Zahlungen durch KLAGEN weil er weis das In falle von Arbeislosigkeit er Nicht das eingezahlte Geld komplett Ausschöpfen kann und nicht Mehr Versichert ist, was wiederum an BETRUG Grenzt!

Das Endet in ein FIASCKO das Hier Köpfe rollen auf übelste Art. Die 1989'er Rumänische Revolution währe PEANUTS!


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Also wird es wohl keine richtige Lösung finden.
Macht man so weiter, wird der Staat noch ärmer, als er schon ist und pumpt weiter die Bürger an. Diese kommen dann auch an ihr finanzielles Limit und sehen Arbeitslose, denen es prächtig geht. Folge ->Aufstand

Rauswerfen geht nicht, da wie du gesagt hast, gegen einige hochranige Gesetze. Somit wird wieder der ehrliche Arbeiter belastet. Das ist in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht fair.


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Es gibt andere Lösungen aber davon will diese Regierung nichts Hören und schmeist Steuergelder weiter raus mit beide Hände und das in ausland.
Dabei währe die lösung so was von einfach.

Es gibt "X" länder was zweck Aufbau von Deutschland MILLIARDEN im Arsch Geschoben Bekommen, gelder was Irgendwo Versickern da Diese kein Know how haben bei das was Sie zutun Haben und das Beginnt von der SCHAUFEL bis zum SERVER in Alle Bereiche. 
Wie währe mal die H4 Empfänger alls *AUSSENDIENSTLER* dahin Schiken weil Diese Mehr KNOW- HOW Haben alls Die Einheimischen, Paralel soll deutschland dann Die Gehälter den Entsprechenden Land Einigermassen Anpassen.

Wen der EINHEIMISCHE ein Nettogehalt von 250 EURO hat, soll dann der Aussendienstler H4 Empfänger 350 EURO Bekommen (Auslandspesen Inklusive), Er macht seine Arbeit, Lebt dort mit den Großen 350 EURO Gehalt "WIE GOTT IN FRANGREICH", dabei Gillt er als BERUFSTÄTIG und nicht Alls Arbeisloser, paralel Laufen die Sozalen zwangversicherungen Normal weiter so das Er auch *MENSCHENWÜRDIG Abgesichet ist*.

So wurde man 4 Fliegen mit eine Plappe Schlagen.

1 - Auslandsinvestitionen KONTROLIERT EINGESETZT mit DEUTSCHE FACHKRÄFTE
2 - H4 Hat Deutschland Keine Mehr
3 - Armutkriminalität  + Schmarotzer = NULL
4 - Jede Menge Ersparnisse für den Staat Dank Gezielte Ausgaben / Investitionen

(So wie Hier in deutschland in der Nachkrigszeit 4 Millionen Türkische Arbeiter mit Zeitverträge Angetanzt sind, Warumm soll es auch nicht UMGEKEHRT Funktionieren, jedoch unter Staatliche Aufsicht? )

*Verdammt noch mal, wen Ich H4 Währe und soll mich die ARGE nach Afrika Schiken denen Das "Fahrad reparieren Beibringen" z.B., mir Deswegen auch noch 350 EURO Geben, wo Ich tag ein, Tag Aus mit den Arsch in der Sonne Hocke auf Safari und denen zeige was Sie zutun haben, oder Irgendwelche kinderdörfe Aufbauen, Ich wurde ohne Nach zu denken sofort Die Koffer Packen anstat mir in Deutschland vor der Glotze den Arsch Abfrieren. 
*


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Es wäre einfacher den Leute H4 einfach "unschmackbarer" zu machen.
Da sie wie jeder jeden Monat Geld bekommen und dafür echt nicht viel tun müssen, warum diesen Zustand ändern?!
Mein Vorschlag wäre ja so etwas wie Essensgutscheine für die Tafel auszugeben. Genauso wie für Klamotten und sämtliche anderen Lebensunterhaltigen Sachen. Für Kinder dann eben nach Antrag auch noch Schulsachen etc.
Dann hätte der H4ler auch nicht mehr so viel Geld zur freien verfügung. Wer dann noch als H4ler ein wenig extra Geld haben möchte, dann sollte dieser eben Freiwillige arbeit wie Zivildienst machen, um sich zu seinem schmaleren Budge nun wieder etwas aufzustocken
MfG
Axi


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Klingt gut was du da sagst. Aber warum schickt man nicht die "Schmarotzer" (passende Bezeichnung) wieder ins Ausland und lässt sie dort arbeiten?(unter deutschter Staatsaufsicht)


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

@ Axi

Ja. Währe auch eine lösung aber geld muss Trotzdem Her. Es ist nicht nur Miete zu Bezahlen sndern auch Strom u. Heitzkosten usw. unumgängliche Fixkosten. Alldas zu Verwalten in der ÜBERFORDETE ARGE? 
Vergiss es 

Sozialle Leistungen? Selbstverständlich aber denke auch an die Qualifikationen der einzelnen. Es gibt auch Menschen mit 2 Linke Hände oder was von Gewisse Berufssparten nur Bahnhof Verstehen. Das kommt dann Teurer zu Stehen wegen den Angerichteten Schaden.

Nimm mal ein Arbeitslosen TOTENGRÄBER und Schike Ihn in ein KFZ Werkstat einer Staatliche Einrichtung, Nimmmal ein Stahlmitarbeiter und Schike ihn im Altenheim. funktioniert nicht.

@ kress

Man kann nicht ALLe als Schmarotzer Einstuffen. Es sind auch andere Grundkonstelationen was zu eine Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit Führt.
Man Könnte in diesen Fahl die als Schmarozer Bezeichnen was so ein Auslanddienst Verweigern.

Wo da problemen währen, Währe es bei den Frauen mit Kindern. Für diese währe es kompliziert aber dafür könnte Man Andere lösungen finden, Stellen in Auslandskinderheime alls Betreuerinen, Kinderheime was unter Deutsche Finanzierung Liegen so das Auch die kindern von Denen Mitgehen Können und in Sicherheit Aufwachsen.


----------



## Icejester (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Encore HD schrieb:


> ( Auszug aus MSN DE )
> 
> Meine Frage an euch : Was haltet Ihr davon ?


 
Was dieser Herr Heinsohn sagt ist sicherlich richtig, nur frage ich mich, was passieren soll, wenn die Betreffenden dann eben kein Hartz IV mehr bekommen. Man kann die Leute ja nicht einfach verhungern lassen. Wie hat der sich das denn vorgestellt? Irgendwie fehlt mir da noch das übergreifende Konzept. Hat MSN das unterschlagen, oder hast Du nicht den ganzen Artikel kopiert? In der Form, in der das jetzt da steht, wird das jedenfalls eher nichts. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, daß der das genau so gesagt hat.


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Darüber wurde Heute bereitz auch bei RTL Berichtet, angeblich hat dieser "hirni" sich von Bill Clinton sein konzept Inspiriert was der in USA Durchgesetzt hat in seine Legislatur und Mehr nicht.

Der und auch andere "hirnis" wie er, denken sich dabei was, um schlagzeilen zu verursachen, übersehen jedoch das dort existieren keine soziale netze wie hier, die leute sichern sich privat ab, das system ist eine temporäre notösung für diese was nicht privat abgesichert sind und die kriminialitätsratte von dort herscht, übersehen die auch, was aber wohl kaum einer hier in Deutschland haben will.

Wen ich mich noch richtig erinere, bevor die ärztlichen praxis beiträge durchgeführt wurden, war noch mal so ein "hirni" was mit den vorschlag gekommen ist die pflichtversicherungen im gesundheitswesen ab zu schaffen. 
Damals stand auch das gesammte land kopf vor empörung.
War das damals nicht der gleiche Herr Profesor?


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Erstma an EinarN nen Wunsch, überarbeite mal deine Rechtschreibung, das so zu lesen is echt nich so angenehm
Zum Thema:
Die sollens mal probieren, dann wird dieses Land sehr viel schneller in schwere Unruhen gestürzt, als vorgesehen. Menschen müssen Essen. Und Menschen begehen schwere Straftaten, um im Notfall an Essen ranzukommen. Und wenn nach 5 Jahren 5 Mio. ehemalige H4-Empfänger kein Geld mehr erhalten, kann sich jeder vorstellen, was nach einem Monat mit Deutschland passiert...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

"Die Begrenzung der Zahlung auf fünf Jahre würde Sozialhilfe-Karrieren beenden."
Das würden Massenerschießungen bei Arbeitslosen auch, aber beides ist unsinnig. Deutschland ist laut GG ein sozialer Staat (steht schon im 2. Beitrag...). Man kann in solche grundsätzlichen Aussagen immer viel reininterpretieren, aber "Keine Sozialleistungen nach 5 Jahren" dürfte von Karlsruhe sofort kassiert werden. In der Theorie. Denn natürlich ist der Vorschlag total realitätsfern und wird von keiner Bundesregierung auch nur in Erwägung gezogen. Dieser Wissenschaftler wollte nur mal seinen Namen in den Zeitungen sehen. Tja, Glückwunsch, gelungen....


----------



## Nuklon (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Kommentar heute dazu: Koppelt die Entwicklung der Diäten an den ALG-II Satz.  genauso Hirnrissig wie der Vorschlag selber.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



EinarN schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Lösungen aber davon will diese Regierung nichts Hören und schmeist Steuergelder weiter raus mit beide Hände und das in ausland.
> Dabei währe die lösung so was von einfach.
> 
> Es gibt "X" länder was zweck Aufbau von Deutschland MILLIARDEN im Arsch Geschoben Bekommen, gelder was Irgendwo Versickern da Diese kein Know how haben bei das was Sie zutun Haben und das Beginnt von der SCHAUFEL bis zum SERVER in Alle Bereiche.
> ...


 
Das ist garnicht möglich, erstens will nicht jeder hier weg.In Deutschland darf kein Arbeitgeber dich ins Ausland versetzen gegen deinen Willen (Die Würde des Menschen ist Unantastbar).Leute die garnicht arbeiten wollen also faul sind würden lieber unter der Brücke verhungern als sich den Stress zu geben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Eher Hartz4 abschaffen und bei Arbeitlosengeld1 bleiben. Und solche Sachen wie Gutscheine halt ich persönlich für falsch. 
Die BRD sollte lieber aufhören zuviel Geld an andere Länder zu geben, siehe Spenden und co. ins Ausland. Wir haben hir genug Probleme wo jeder Cent gebraucht wird. 
Und dazu noch einen Mindestlohn für die Ganze BRD von mindestens 8€, sonst geht das mit dem Lohndumping so weiter.


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist garnicht möglich, erstens will nicht jeder hier weg.In Deutschland darf kein Arbeitgeber dich ins Ausland versetzen gegen deinen Willen (Die Würde des Menschen ist Unantastbar).Leute die garnicht arbeiten wollen also faul sind würden lieber unter der Brücke verhungern als sich den Stress zu geben.


Falsch !
Dann sollen sie eben unter dr Brücke Schlafen, weil:

Das ALG2 Gesetz sagt:

1 - Der Leistungsnehmer ist VERPFLICHTET jede ZUMUTBARE ARBEIT an zu Nehmen. (Es Steht auch niergendwo das der STANDORT der Zumutbaren Arbeit Deutschland ist oder sein muss!)
2 - Der Staat gibt dir Arbeit = INTEGRATION CHANCE ins Arbeitleben und das Ist sehrwohl ZUMUTBAR und auf Keinen Fahl unter der Menschlichen Würde.

  a) - Wird Diese ZUMUTBARE ARBEIT / Reintegration chance im Berufsleben, abgeleht, Einfach A*** Lecken, ab unter der Brücke.
  b) - Zum Vergleich zu ein 1 EURO / 2 EURO Job ist ein Derartigen Aussendienst mehr alls zumutbar, eine regelrechte goldgrube wen man bedenke welche connections man knüpfen kann bishin zur selbstendigkeit (wen man KÖPFHIEN HAT). Andere geben ein Vermögen aus und gehen gewaltige Risiken ein um ein Neues Leben bzw. Selbständigkeit wo anders an zu fangen, und hier wurde man den Arbeitslosen ALLES auf ein Silbernen Tablett Servieren. Wen etwas unter der Menschlichen würde ist, dann ist es diese 1 EURO Sklaverei.
  c) - Sorry aber so was ist auch tausendmal besser alls sich bei so eine Drecks zeitarbeit Agentur zu Bewerben und für ein Hungerlohn fast in 2 Wochentakt von eine Fa. zur Nächsten Herumgeschubst zu werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



EinarN schrieb:


> Falsch !
> Dann sollen sie eben unter dr Brücke Schlafen, weil:
> 
> Das ALG2 Gesetz sagt:
> ...



Nein .


----------



## Showtek192 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

hartz 4 is allgemein ******* 
sollte es garnicht geben oder besser gesagt nur für die die es wirklich brauchen unser deutsches system ist viel zu lasch kann keiner mehr ernst nehmen


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein .


Da bin Ich andere Meinung wen man die SGB 1 u. SGB 2 Mal genauer liest, was da drinn Steht. 

@ Showtek192

Zur H4 Tauglichkeit, hat es wohl kein sin mehr es zu wiederholen zum "X" ten mal, was das taugt u. was nicht.
Wurde Bereitz Ausgebig gekault, Verdaut u. Herausgek***t in ein anderen Topic


----------



## Veriquitas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



EinarN schrieb:


> Da bin Ich andere Meinung wen man die SGB 1 u. SGB 2 Mal genauer liest, was da drinn Steht.
> 
> @ Showtek192
> 
> ...



Erstensmal was du da gelesen hast interessiert nicht Arbeitgeber dürfen einen nich versetzen, es ist auch egal was du sagst weil ich es weiss.Quatsch einfach nicht von dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Encore HD schrieb:


> Meine Frage an euch : Was haltet Ihr davon ?



Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, warum "Wirtschaftsexperten" nicht Regierungstauglich sind. Sowas wie "sozial" oder auch nur "Menschenrechte" braucht man dieser Person wohl gar nicht erst erklären, den kann man direkt darauf hinweisen, seine Geschichtskenntnisse mal über die Börsenkurse der letzten Jahre auszuweiten und sich daran zu erinnern, warum das deutsche Sozialsystem überhaupt eingeführt wurde.

Zu den gering gebildeten Migranten wäre anzumerken, das vermutlich >80% gezielt als billige, ungebildete Arbeitskräfte angeworben wurden, um das deutsche "Wirtschaftswunder" zu unterstützen. Grüße an die, die damals davon profitiert haben - weitere Grüße an diejenigen (Politiker), die es nicht für nötig hielten, Vorkehrungen für die entstehenden Probleme zu treffen, wärend man noch profitieren können.
Aber warum an die Zukunft (= mehr als 4 Jahre) denken, wenn es sich alle anderen auf Kosten kommender Generationen gut gehen lassen.
Ach, ich vergas: Optimale Bedingungen für die Wirtschaft, wahlweise zu Kosten der Sozialsysteme, Umwelt und/oder Staatsverschuldung schafft ja mehr Einnahmen, so dass es den kommenden Generationen NOCH besser geht. (merke: wer noch meckern kann, dem gehts zu gut. Wer mehr meckert, dem gehts besser)




kress schrieb:


> Mein nächster Beitrag soll nicht rassistisch kommen oder so aber das ist meine Meinung:
> 
> Ausländer, die mit Hartz IV versorgt werden, sollen nachweißen, das sie versuchen, Arbeit zu finden.



Willkommen im 21. Jhd.: JEDER, der HartzIV erhält, muss nachweisen, dass er versucht, Arbeit zu finden 




Axi schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre ja so etwas wie Essensgutscheine für die Tafel auszugeben. Genauso wie für Klamotten und sämtliche anderen Lebensunterhaltigen Sachen. Für Kinder dann eben nach Antrag auch noch Schulsachen etc.



Die Tafeln sind kostenlos und wenn du dich mit ihrem Hintergedanken beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du auch, dass das so bleiben sollte.
Zum Rest: Ich denke nicht, dass es den Staat billiger kommt, wenn er kaum noch HartzIVer bezahlen muss, aber dafür einen riesen Bürokratieapparat für eine rationsbasierte Planwirtschaft (inklusive Sonderregelung und Einzelprüfung für Härtefälle?) nebst den Anwälten, um sowas gegenüber EU, Grundgesetz, Wirtschaft&Co durchzukriegen.



> Dann hätte der H4ler auch nicht mehr so viel Geld zur freien verfügung. Wer dann noch als H4ler ein wenig extra Geld haben möchte, dann sollte dieser eben Freiwillige arbeit wie Zivildienst machen, um sich zu seinem schmaleren Budge nun wieder etwas aufzustocken



Wehrersatzdienst ist nicht freiwillig und steht HartzIVern nicht offen 
(und wird afaik zu 50% vom Staat bezahlt, was inklusive Unterkunftserstattung,... fast noch teurer, als HartzIV kommen dürfte. Von fehlenden Stellen ganz abgesehen)




Nuklon schrieb:


> Kommentar heute dazu: Koppelt die Entwicklung der Diäten an den ALG-II Satz.  genauso Hirnrissig wie der Vorschlag selber.



Das ist imho noch der sinnvollste Vorschlag ich in diesem Thread lesen konnte - denn eigentlich sollen beide Zahlungen dazu dienen, jemandem ein, im Vergleich zum Durchschnittseinkommen akzeptables Einkommen zu liefern. (dem einen eine ausreichende Grundsicherung, dem anderen ein so umfangreiches Einkommen, dass er sich voll und ganz auf seine hochwichtige Tätigkeit konzentrieren kann, ohne sich durch Zukunftssicherung, finantielle Verbesserungen, Bestechungsversuche oder ähnliches ablenken zu lassen. Äh: Relativ betrachtet ist HartzIV wohl ein voller Erfolg.) Also sollten beide eigentlich in gleichem Maße steigen und fallen, da sie letztlich indirekt am durchschnittlichen Wohlstand und an nichts anderem hängen.


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Arbeitgeber dürfen einen nich versetzen, es ist auch egal was du sagst weil ich es weiss.Quatsch einfach nicht von dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast.


wir reden hier nicht von Arbeitgeber u. Versetzungen. Man kann niemand VERSETZEN was kein Arbeitzplatz hat. Man kann höhstens ALTERNATIVEN Bieten zweck Einstieg im Berufsleben. werden diese Alternativen über den Deutschen Grenzen hinaus Angeboten und nicht Beschränkt auf den Deutschen Gebiet, Steigen die chancen.

Man Redet immer soooo Gerne von GLOBALISIERUNG u. FLEXIBILITÄT.

Firmen hauen ab in Ausland. 
Warumm sollen Arbeitnemer nicht das gleiche machen?

In Berufsintegration Masnahmen wird den Arbeitslosen immer wieder gerne Eingetrichtet, "Du must Flexibel sein. (Pendle von der Walahei in der Pampa, wens geht lass dich von deine Frau Scheiden und Heirrate deine Firma)" 

Warum soll diese flexibilität nicht auch International Funktionieren wen man weis das man innerhalb Deutschland Keine Chancen mer hat und seit gut 10 Jahre vorsich hin Schmort mit windmülen kämpft, Bewerbungen Schreibt was einfach so in den Müll landen?

Warum solls nicht Funktionieren? Bekommt "es" husten oder wird hier die 60 Jahre Alte Gewöhnheitslogik angewendet: "ausländer kommen zu uns, unsere drecksarbeit machen. Nun sollen WIR zu andere gehen die drecksarbeit machen? Ist unzumutbar "für uns". Wir sind zu stolz für sowas!

Wiederum ein Beweis der Bequemlichkeit, oder?

Noch ein Beweis was einigermasen im Off Topic Pendelt:

Ein ausländer was für "uns" die Drecksarbeit macht, trotz Familie, Integration, in BRD Geborene Kinder, werden bei ein Gewissen punkt Abgeschoben PER ZWANG gegen sein willen danach er jahre lang die statskassen fülte, Famillien werden Zerissen, Zukunfte regelrecht rücksichtslos Zerschmettert. *Das ist ZUMUTBAR* aber ein Deutschen in Ausland zu Schiken Arbeiten wen der Beweis Vorligt das er in Deutschland nicht die Geringste Chance hat auf ein arbeitsplatz, gut 10 Jahre auf Staatskosten Lebt, *das ist Unzumutbar*.
Da frag ich mich, wo ist den da die logik?


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder auch nur "Menschenrechte" braucht man dieser Person wohl gar nicht erst erklären,


Zur Wahrung der Menschenrechte genügt auch ein Minimalstaat, aber das nur nebenbei.



> warum das deutsche Sozialsystem überhaupt eingeführt wurde.


Ja, weil ein gewisser Herr Bismarck um die Macht und den Einfluss des Staates fürchtete bzw. den Verlust dieser an die Sozialisten und kurzerhand diese auch noch auf den Bereich des Sozialen ausweitete.



> weitere Grüße an diejenigen (Politiker), die es nicht für nötig hielten, Vorkehrungen für die entstehenden Probleme zu treffen, wärend man noch profitieren können.


Nein. Diejenigen die meinen herzukommen und hier zu arbeiten, haben sich von selbst aus den hießigen Verhältnissen anzupassen und zu assimilieren und nicht wir uns an sie oder das wir Ihnen noch irgendwelche Hilfeleistungen geben müssen, damit sie es tun. Wenn sie es nicht wollen oder es nicht schaffen, dann ist das Ihr persönliches Problem und sie haben folglich mit den Konsequenzen in Form von Abschiebung/Ausweisung zu rechnen.



> Willkommen im 21. Jhd.: JEDER, der HartzIV erhält, muss nachweisen, dass er versucht, Arbeit zu finden


Wogegen an und für sich auch nichts einzuwenden ist. Denn erst durch dieses staatliche Recht auf soziale Hilfeleistung kann überhaupt ein Missbrauch dieser entstehen. Denn jemand der mit seinen eigenen Mitteln, egal ob materieler oder finanzieller Art, hilft, schaut hin wem er hilft und differenziert.



> Ach, ich vergas: Optimale Bedingungen für die Wirtschaft, wahlweise zu  Kosten der Sozialsysteme, Umwelt und/oder Staatsverschuldung schafft ja  mehr Einnahmen, so dass es den kommenden Generationen NOCH besser geht.  (merke: wer noch meckern kann, dem gehts zu gut. Wer mehr meckert, dem  gehts besser)


Achso, die übliche Fortschrittskritik aber wie hieß es passend in einem längeren Beitrag auf eigentümlich frei:


> ...
> _Charakteristisch ist, dass das, woran man sich in der Moderne stört, in keinem Verhältnis  steht zu dem, was wenigstens verbal in Kauf genommen werden soll, um diese  Moderne zu überwinden.  Aus Angst vor dem Klimawandel die Zivilisation abzuschaffen heißt aus Angst vor dem  Beinbruch Selbstmord zu begehen. In die Vergangenheit zurück zu wollen, weil einem  der Massengeschmack nicht zusagt, ist das Ergebnis davon, dass man selbst  sich die Entbehrungen vergangener Zeiten gar nicht mehr vorstellen kann.
> Die Fortschrittskritik  unserer Tage ist tatsächlich ein Produkt unserer Wachstums- und Konsumgesellschaft. Viele Leute haben einfach viel Zeit und Muße,  sich ihrem Weltschmerz hinzugeben und das nötige Kleingeld, sich ihre Flucht  aus der Wirklichkeit in Form von Bionahrung, Öko-Strom, exotischen Urlauben und antizivilisatorischer Erbauungsliteratur auch etwas kosten zu lassen. Ein Arbeiter in  Shanghai, der gerade das Elend des chinesischen Landlebens überwunden hat, wird so  schnell nicht auf die Idee zu kommen, Grundsatzkritik am technologischen  Fortschritt zu üben. Schon deshalb, weil dieser noch gut in Erinnerung hat, dass ein „naturverbundenes“ Leben, hungern und frieren sich im Alltag nicht ganz  so romantisch ausnimmt, wie sich das die westlichen Fortschrittskritiker so denken. Erst der Umstand, dass Wohlstand zur Selbstverständlichkeit  wird, schafft die Grundlage für die Kritik an der „Konsum-Gesellschaft“. Daher  ist im Grunde die Fortschrittskritik die eigentliche Zivilisationskrankheit. _


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Encore HD schrieb:


> Meine Frage an euch : Was haltet Ihr davon ?


Find ich absolut richtig. Die ganzen Milliarden jedes Jahr, die für das arme und vermutlich eh faule Pack ausgegeben werden, könnte man an anderer Stelle viel besser zum Fenster rauswerfen. [/ironie]


Weils so schön geschrieben ist:



> Eine schöne, wahre Geschichte über Herrn Müller
> 
> Das hier, das ist der Herr Müller. Der Herr Müller kommt aus Aretsried,  das liegt in Bayern, also ganz im Süden. Der Herr Müller ist ein Unternehmer und das, was in den Fabriken von  Herrn Müller hergestellt wird, habt ihr sicher alle schon mal gesehen, wenn  ihr im Supermarkt wart. Der Herr Müller stellt nämlich lauter Sachen her,  die aus Milch gemacht werden. Naja, eigentlich stellen die Kühe die Milch her,  aber der Herr Müller verpackt sie schön und sorgt dafür, daß sie in den Supermarkt kommen, wo ihr sie dann kaufen könnt. Die Sachen, die der Herr Müller herstellt sind so gut, daß sogar der  Herr Bohlen dafür Werbung gemacht hat. Weil der Herr Müller ein Unternehmer ist, hat er sich gedacht, er unternimmt mal was und baut eine neue Fabrik. Und zwar baut er sie in  Sachsen, das ist ganz im Osten.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Sehr gutes Beispiel von INU.ID was stellvertretend für viele Machenschaften von Wirtschaft und Industrie steht.

Schaut euch mal das Video bis zum Ende an:

YouTube - Dumpinglöhne gehen vor! Arbeitgeber feuern nach Belieben um an Billigarbeiter zu kommen!

Und dann fragt euch mal selbst bei welchen "Sozialschmarotzern" man mit der Diskussion anfangen sollte? Bei den oben oder bei den unten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Herr Müller jetzt in der Schweiz rumhängt.


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Und dann fragt euch mal selbst bei welchen "Sozialschmarotzern" man mit der Diskussion anfangen sollte? Bei den oben oder bei den unten?


Das problem, man sieht immer nur die von unten.
Fackt ist, wen die von Oben nicht währen, währen auch die von unten nicht.

Der Rumäner hat ein sprichvort:

_Pestele de la cap se-npute!
_
Das Bedeutet so wie:

*Der fisch beginnt vom Kopf zu Stinken*


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Geile Idee!! Hartz IV nur noch fünf Jahre lang zahlen... und dann? Der tut gerade so, als wenn es denen an der Motivation mangeln würde einen Job zu finden...  Es gibt einfach nicht genug Arbeitsplätze für alle! Das ist ein Fakt und der kann auch nicht dadurch umgangen werden, in dem man denen, die nicht das Glück hatten innerhalb einer willkürlich festgelegten Zeit einen Job zu finden, die Unterstützung entzieht! Mal abgesehen von all den allein erziehenden Eltern, die nicht arbeiten gehen können, weil sie sich um ihre Kinder kümmern müssen! Oder diejenigen, die Verwandte pflegen müssen... Ich habe selten eine so dämliche Idee gehört!!


----------



## DOTL (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, warum "Wirtschaftsexperten" nicht Regierungstauglich sind. Sowas wie "sozial" oder auch nur "Menschenrechte" braucht man dieser Person wohl gar nicht erst erklären, den kann man direkt darauf hinweisen, seine Geschichtskenntnisse mal über die Börsenkurse der letzten Jahre auszuweiten und sich daran zu erinnern, warum das deutsche Sozialsystem überhaupt eingeführt wurde.


 
Ich denke, das ist der Person durchaus bewusst. Zudem zeigt es, wie heikel eine solche Debatte ist.
Grundsätzlich ist die Idee aber nicht neu. Nur wurde sie hierzulande eben nur neu formuliert.

In den USA galten bis 1997 auch andere soziale Absicherungen, welche zudem von der Gesellschaft getragen wurden. Insofern stimmt es nicht, dass Hilfsbedürftige in den USA absolut keine Hilfe bekommen würden - allerdings insgesamt ein einem deutlich geringerem Umfang als in D.

Bis in die 90er hatten die USA mit einer relativ hohen Arbeitslosigkeit zu kämpfen sowie mit einer hohen Geburtenrate in Einkommens schwachen Familien. 
Als eine der Folgen führte Clinton 97 eine Sozialreform durch, welche nur noch eine auf 5 Jahren befristete soziale Absicherung garantierte. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es ein social welfare system, das u.a. von Instiutionen und der Kirche unterstützt wird. So erhalten Hilfsbedürftige zumindest eine Grundversorgung an medizinischen Leistungen und Lebensmitteln. Lebensmittel werden meist mittels Lebensmittelmarken ausgegeben (kleine Chipkarte) ausgegeben. Zudem setzte man durch bestimmte Reformen durch, dass die Geburtenrate in den Einkommensschwachen gesellschaftlichen Kreisen sich wieder dem Durschnitt eines Industriestaats angepasst haben.

Die Folge war, dass die Leute aufgrund dieser auf 5 Jahre begrenzten sozialen Absicherung genau geschaut haben, wann sie sich arbeitslos melden werden und ob sie stattdessen diese Absicherung nicht erst in wirklich persönlich schweren Situationen einsetzen. Dies führte dazu, dass die Betroffenen auch eher geneigt waren einen (Zwischen-)Job zur (Zwischen-)Finanzierung ihres Lebensunterhalts angenommen haben. Darüber hinaus sorgte ein Rückgang der Geburtenrate in diesen betroffenen gesellschaftlichen Schichten für einen Rückgang der allgemeinen Ausgaben (Staat) sowie natürlich auch bei den Betroffenen selbst.

Und genau dieses Beispiel wurde bei den letzten Vorschlägen rund um Hartz4 adaptiert. 
So gab es kürzlich schon einen Vorschlag, man solle Hartz4 Empfängern die Pille kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen. Ebenso auch jener Vorschlag, um eine Begrenzung des Satzes auf max. 5 Jahren.

Wie gesagt, beides ist nicht neu und wurde bereits in einem anderen Staat (in ähnlicher Form) umgesetzt.
Das Problem ist nur, dass man die sozialen Systeme weder in den USA noch in D vergleichen kann. Selbiges gilt auch für andere Nationen, was insbesondere für das vielzitierte Schweden gilt.
Insofern kann man nicht einfach eine bestimmte Regelung eines Landes komplett adaptieren und auf ein anderes Land übertragen. Doch anschauen sollte man sich andere Vorgehensweisen schon, um daraus sowohl positive wie negative Rückschlüsse bilden zu können.
Allerdings, nach wie vor hat Deutschland eine deutlich bessere soziale Absicherung als wie z.B. jenes social welfare und heathcare system wie in den USA. Das sollte man daher bei dieser Diskussion, vor allem da sich der Vorschlag eben auch am us-amerikanischen System orientiert, nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## EinarN (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

.........und überwiegend bei den Deutschen ist es Ganz schlimm. 

Da wird seit jahre affenmässig jeder dreck aus USA kopiert ohne nach zu denken. 
Das im Altag und nun schwappt der blödsinn über auch in der gesetzgebung. Ist das schlimmste was passieren kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



DOTL schrieb:


> ............................... (den ganzen Text spar ich mir mal)..............................


 
Aber inzwischen ist die Zahl der nicht Krankenversicherter Menschen in den USA auf 50 Millionen angestiegen, das ist 1/6 der Bevölkerung und ich denke nicht, dass das Ziel der bundesdeutschen Regierung ist (der FDP mal abgesehen ).

Außerdem, wenn man man für länger in den Staaten ist (und das war ich schon des Öfteren), dann merkt man den Unterschied zwischen arm und reich recht deutlich, deutlicher als bei uns.
Bei uns haben Hartzer wenigstens noch ein Dach übern Kopf und mehr oder wenger anständig was zu essen, aber in den USA leben immer mehr Menschen auf der Straße (sprichwörtlich) und leben, wie du es schon angsprochen hast, von Essensmarken.
Die Krankenversorgung in den USA ist ein Witz, da entscheiden Versicherungsunternehmen, in welchem Maße Kranke behandelt werden, viele werden trotz Krankheit/Verletzung wieder nach Hause geschickt (hab ich gesehen, als meine Frau in L.A. unser Kind bekommen hat), weil sie sich das nicht leisten können.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nicht auch bei uns Einzug einhält, denn ich möchte in keine Stadt in Deutlschand fahren und dabei erst durch Zeltstädte reisen, weil deren Bewohner ihre Häuser nicht mehr bezahlen konnten, weil sie ihre Jobs verloren haben. 

Mich stört es auch, wenn ich sehe, was der Staat an Steuern von meiner Bonuszahlung einkassiert (ich weiß ja nicht, wies bei Ackermann aussieht, wenn der 12 Millionen Gehalt bekommt, ob das Netto oder Brutto ist), aber wenn dafür der soziale Frieden erhalten bleibt und die Menschen auch leben können, die nicht so viel Glück oder Bildung hatten wie ich, dann kann ich damit doch sehr gut leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



DOTL schrieb:


> Zusätzlich dazu gibt es ein social welfare system, das u.a. von Instiutionen und der Kirche unterstützt wird.



Tjo - das gibt es. Die USA haben allgemein gute Erfahrungen mit deratigen teilprivaten Systemen. Wie aber die deutsche Katastrophe im wesentlich weniger brisanten Bereich Studienfinanzierung zeigt:
Übernehmen lassen die sich nicht. Dafür bräuchte man schlichtweg (mehr) soziale(re) Menschen.



> Die Folge war, dass die Leute aufgrund dieser auf 5 Jahre begrenzten sozialen Absicherung genau geschaut haben, wann sie sich arbeitslos melden werden und ob sie stattdessen diese Absicherung nicht erst in wirklich persönlich schweren Situationen einsetzen. Dies führte dazu, dass die Betroffenen auch eher geneigt waren einen (Zwischen-)Job zur (Zwischen-)Finanzierung ihres Lebensunterhalts angenommen haben. Darüber hinaus sorgte ein Rückgang der Geburtenrate in diesen betroffenen gesellschaftlichen Schichten für einen Rückgang der allgemeinen Ausgaben (Staat) sowie natürlich auch bei den Betroffenen selbst.
> 
> Und genau dieses Beispiel wurde bei den letzten Vorschlägen rund um Hartz4 adaptiert.



Klingt soweit plausibel, aber wenn man es hier anwenden wollte, dann wäre es eben nicht HartzIV. Sondern ALG1.
ALG2 ist -in Nachfolge der Sozialhilfe- als Grundsicherung gedacht, die in erster Linie verhindern soll, dass der Lebensstandard auf ein Niveau absackt, von dem aus man nicht mehr am normalen Arbeitsmarkt teilhaben kann (einige sind der Meinung, dass bereits das nicht gegeben ist) oder der gar lebensbedrohend ist. Eine darüber hinausgehende Versorgung, bei der man flexibel sein könnte, gibt es in Form von ALG1.

Eine Motivation bzw. einen Zwang (in Deutschland muss schließlich alles vorgeschrieben sein), sich Zwischenjobs, etc. zu suchen und den ALG2 Antrag zu vermeiden, gibt es in Deutschland aber auch: Vermögensanrechnung. (das, was unserer so um die Motivation der HartzIVler bemühter "Außen"minister gerne anheben möchte...)
Wer ein bißchen Eigentum behalten (und nicht in nem großen Fernseher anlegen möchte), der hat von HartzIV nämlich gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ALG2 ist -in Nachfolge der Sozialhilfe- als Grundsicherung gedacht, die in erster Linie verhindern soll, dass der Lebensstandard auf ein Niveau absackt, von dem aus man nicht mehr am normalen Arbeitsmarkt teilhaben kann (einige sind der Meinung, dass bereits das nicht gegeben ist) oder der gar lebensbedrohend ist. Eine darüber hinausgehende Versorgung, bei der man flexibel sein könnte, gibt es in Form von ALG1.


 
Na ja, Hartz 4 sorgt ja schon für eine Schwächung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, denn welcher Hartzer kann sich noch privat finanzierte Fortbildung leisten?
Mal so eben einen Kurs machen ist nicht mehr drinne und der soziale Kontakt sinkt auch auf ein Minimum.


----------



## DOTL (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen ist die Zahl der nicht Krankenversicherter Menschen in den USA auf 50 Millionen angestiegen, das ist 1/6 der Bevölkerung und ich denke nicht, dass das Ziel der bundesdeutschen Regierung ist (der FDP mal abgesehen ).


Das stimmt, leider. Deshalb versucht die aktuelle US-Regierung ja auch ein Wiederaufleben einer sozialen Reform mit einer gesellschaftlichen Krankenversicherung. Einmal gabs schon mal diese Idee, nur ist sie an der Finanzierung und weiteren Widerständen gescheitert. Gegenwärtig sind es mit dieser Reform auch nicht so rosig aus. Ob und inwiefern sie umgesetzt wird, ist daher noch fraglich.



> Außerdem, wenn man man für länger in den Staaten ist (und das war ich schon des Öfteren), dann merkt man den Unterschied zwischen arm und reich recht deutlich, deutlicher als bei uns.
> Bei uns haben Hartzer wenigstens noch ein Dach übern Kopf und mehr oder wenger anständig was zu essen, aber in den USA leben immer mehr Menschen auf der Straße (sprichwörtlich) und leben, wie du es schon angsprochen hast, von Essensmarken.
> Die Krankenversorgung in den USA ist ein Witz, da entscheiden Versicherungsunternehmen, in welchem Maße Kranke behandelt werden, viele werden trotz Krankheit/Verletzung wieder nach Hause geschickt (hab ich gesehen, als meine Frau in L.A. unser Kind bekommen hat), weil sie sich das nicht leisten können.


 
So ist es. Darum kannst man, wie ich schon angesprochen habe, das deutsche Sozialsystem nicht mit dem in den USA vergleichen. 
Das aktuelle HMO-System in den USA soll in erster Linie der Kosteneffizienz dienen, was sich aber auch in gewissen Gesundheitsleistungen widerspiegelt. Besonders Ältere und weniger gut oder gar nicht abgesicherte Menschen haben einen Nachteil. Auch sorgt das dortige welfare system nicht unbedingt zu einer Verbesserung der Lage, da zwar eine Grundversorgung geleistet wird, diese aber äußerst rudimentär und spärlich ausfällt. Patienten, die nicht gut versichert sind, müssen im Wartezimmer oder im Gang auf einen Arzt warten - oder werden wieder heimgeschickt. Kann man hingegen eine schöne Kreditkarte und Versicherungskarte vorweisen, dann wird man schneller behandelt. 
Auch in D kommt man als Privatversicherte schneller zum Arzt, nur ist das Honorsystem mittels GKV und PKV deutlich solidarischer und fairer gestaltet. Es ist eben ein großer Unterschied, dass hierzulande eine flächendeckende Versicherungspflicht besteht, welche eben eine allgemeine gesundheitliche Versorgung gewährleistet. 

Letztlich leiden die USA an vielen einzelnen struturellen Problemen, die auch zu einer gewissen gesellschaftlichen Schichtenbildungen führen. Du hast es ja schon angesprochen - Armut und Obdachlosigkeit ist dort deutlich stärker verbeitet als hier. Auch findest du in der Stadt mindestens einen größeren Häuserkomplex, welcher als öffentliche Stätte für Unterkunft und Verpflegung dient. Auch gibt es in den Deutschland Obdachlosenwohnheime sowie öffentliche Suppenküchen, doch sind diese hier deutlich weniger stark verbreitet. Zudem muss hier niemand zwangsläufig auf der Straße leben, zumal der Staat eine soziale Sicherung bietet. Soetwas wie Hartz4 gibt es eben nicht in den USA.

Nur zeigt eben auch diese aktuelle Diskussion, dass man bei einer Sozialreform sehr vorsichtig herangehen muss. 
Daher wurde Westerwelle nicht wegen der Kernaussagen alleine kritisiert, sondern in erster Linie wegen des Tonfalls bzw. der Art der Äußerung. Eine solche Diskussion zeigte leider, wie schnell von der eigentlichen Thematik abgekommen wird und die Betroffenen schnell als Einheit oder als "Zahl" angesehen werden. Sowas sorgt natürlich für Unruhe sowie Unsicherheit bei den Betroffenen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Trotzdem ist das US Gesundheitswesen immer noch extrem teuer, weil sie unter den gleichen Problemen leiden wie auch Deutschland. Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern sind Medikamente und Behandlungen einfach unverhältnismäßig teurer.
Fahr mal in die Niederlande und schaue, was dort die Medikamente kosten und dann, was sie bei uns kosten. 
Hier haben die Lobbyisten ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

In den USA haben die Menschen natürlich auch ein wenig über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt, haben Kredite aufgenommen, die sie nie zurück zahlen können (dafür muss ich kein Banker sein um das zu erkennen), aber sie haben sich von den Banken und deren Versprechen blenden lassen (was ja bei uns inzwischen nicht mehr anders ist, da beraten Banker nur noch solche Sachen, von denen sie selbst am meisten profitieren).
Und das Problem bei den Bankern ist, dass sie nun wissen, dass sie immer "weich" fallen werden, wenns mal wieder daneben gehen sollte. Daher haben sie inzwischen, was die Rendite angeht, schon wieder die Ziele, die sie vor der Krise hatten. 

Und das Dilemma bei Westerwelle ist eher, dass er einfach keine Ahnung hat, wie die Leute denn so von Hartz 4 leben. Man muss sich nur mal den Werdegang von Guido anschauen, der ist nach seinem Studium Berufspolitiker geworden, der kennt nichts anderes.
Und kritisieren muss man bei Westerwelle eben auch, dass er nur die Hartzer angegriffen hat, nicht aber die, die den Staat "von oben" schädigen, durch Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## DOTL (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das US Gesundheitswesen immer noch extrem teuer, weil sie unter den gleichen Problemen leiden wie auch Deutschland. Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern sind Medikamente und Behandlungen einfach unverhältnismäßig teurer.
> Fahr mal in die Niederlande und schaue, was dort die Medikamente kosten und dann, was sie bei uns kosten.
> Hier haben die Lobbyisten ganze Arbeit geleistet.


 
Auch ein passendes Beispiel dazu ist der Import von umgelabelten Medikamenten. So kannst du z.B. eine Aspirin-Packung erwerben, die für den griechischen Markt bestimmt war und schließlich als Reimport wieder zurück nach D kam. Am Ende kannst du diese Packung dann in Deutschland günstiger erwerben, als jene Packung, welche nur für den hiesigen Markt produziert wurde. Inhaltstoffe, etc. sind gleich - nur die Packungsaufschrift ist etwas anders sowie der Aspekt, dass diese Packung viel reisen durfte.



> In den USA haben die Menschen natürlich auch ein wenig über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt, haben Kredite aufgenommen, die sie nie zurück zahlen können (dafür muss ich kein Banker sein um das zu erkennen), aber sie haben sich von den Banken und deren Versprechen blenden lassen (was ja bei uns inzwischen nicht mehr anders ist, da beraten Banker nur noch solche Sachen, von denen sie selbst am meisten profitieren).


Tja, der Irrsinn fing damit an, dass die Banken Kredite und Verbindlichkeiten ohne Rücklagen eingegangen sind. So haben (junge) Leute Häuser gekauft, ohne einen einzigen Dollar an Eigenkapital aufzubringen. Dafür hingegen hatten sie ein Haus sowie einen teuren Kredit. Welche Folgen das haben kann, hat sich ja seit 2007 bestens gezeigt.
Anderseits muss man die Leute auch irgendwie verstehen. Ich habe selbst gesehen wie hoch die Mietpreise dort drüben sind. Dagegen sind die hiesigen Preise - selbst in Städten wie München - noch super günstig. Wenn man dieses Geld aufbringt, welches häufig auch per Vorkasse für 6 bzw. 12 Monate aufgebracht werden muss, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, weshalb die Leute dann eher zu einem deutlich günstigeren Eigenheim tendieren. Nur, diese Rechnung geht eben nur auf so lange man einen gesicherten Job vorweisen kann und die Ratenzahlung schön brav abstottern kann. Wehe dem, wer nicht...



> Und das Dilemma bei Westerwelle ist eher, dass er einfach keine Ahnung hat, wie die Leute denn so von Hartz 4 leben. Man muss sich nur mal den Werdegang von Guido anschauen, der ist nach seinem Studium Berufspolitiker geworden, der kennt nichts anderes.
> Und kritisieren muss man bei Westerwelle eben auch, dass er nur die Hartzer angegriffen hat, nicht aber die, die den Staat "von oben" schädigen, durch Steuerhinterziehung.


 
Ich denke dieses Problem haben viele. 

Als J. Ackermann von der Schweiz nach Deutschland wechselte betonte er auch, dass es für ihn einen Gehaltsanstieg geben müsse. Andernfalls würde er Schwierigkeiten haben einen neuen Job zu suchen, da er sich sinnbildlich unter Wert verkaufen würde. Sicherlich, vom Kern hat er nichts anders gemeint, als viele andere auch, die von einem Unternehmen zum nächsten wechseln. Jeder erhofft sich irgendwie einen Vorteil - sei es im Gehalt oder anderswo. Der Unterschied ist aber wohl, dass der normale Angestellte keine (nunmher) 14Mio. im Jahr verdient. Dadurch wird das Bild automatisch verzerrt.
Ähnlich haben auch die Führungskräfte bei der Commerzbank argumentiert, als sie um eine Erhöhung der auf 500.000 Euro beschränkten Vorstandsgehälter plädiert haben. Durch eine solche Sockelung würde man eine Abwanderung der besten Arbeitskräfte riskieren. Selbige Aussagen gab es auch bei den Gehältern rund um der Dresnder Kleinwort und anderen Investmentbankern.

Im Grunde haben ja alle irgendwo recht, doch die Frage ist vielmehr, wie eben eine Aussage getroffen wird. Zu schnell kann ein falsches Wort zu Unruhen führen. Als Hannelore Kraft kurz nach Westerwelles Aussage ein kurzes Spiegel-Interview gab war der Aufschrei auch sofort erkennbar, obwohl die Aussage selbst deutlich weniger provokant formuliert war. Solche Diskussionen zeigen eben, dass man nicht einfach aussprechen kann, was man denkt. Stattdessen muss man seine Wörter mit Bedacht wählen, dass keine Missverständnisse entstehen. Und genau das ist nicht geschenen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Das Problem in Deutschland ist auch, dass die Politiker immer nur von einer Wahl bis zu nächsten Wahl regieren und dann Wahlkampf machen und ich rede jetzt nicht von Bundestagswahlen.
Heute ist doch jede Landtagswahl "kursentscheidend" für die Regierung.
Damit sollte man mal endlich aufhören und alle Wahlen am gleichen Tag abhalten.

Die Bezahlung in den Chefetagen hat sich aber auch extrem gewandelt. Es geht nur noch über Erfolgsprämien. Das Grundgehalt von Ackermann ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, recht niedrig (relativ gesehen), er verdient durch seinen Bonus sehr viel und diesen Erfolg verdankt er letzendlich den Investmentbankern in London (daher sagte er auch mal, dass er eigentlich nur diese Banker braucht).
Aber genau das läuft in Deutschland falsch ab, denn selbst wenn die Firma Verluste macht, bekommen die Chefs trotzdem ihre Bonuszahlungen, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann.
Dann wird argumentiert, dass es ja um das vorherige Geschäftsjahr ging, da gings der Firma noch gut.
Folglich müsste es dann im folgendem Jahr keine Bonuszahlungen geben, es gibt aber trotzdem welche. 

Gegen Rentner kann niemand Politik machen, denn erstens gehen Rentner regelmäßig zur Wahl und zweitens sind sie sehr stabil mit dem, was sie wählen.
In 20-25 Jahren, wenn diese "stabile" Wählerschicht weggestorben ist, werden auch die Volksparteien ein großes Problem bekommen.
Das kann man auch jetzt schon im Osten sehen, dort haben CDU/SPD nicht die Vergangenheit wie im Westen und daher sind sie in einigen Ländern auch nur schwach vertreten.

Aber auch die Hartzer sind wähler und man muss aufpassen, dass sie nicht zu irgendwelchen Parteien ziehen, die man lieber nicht im Bundestag/Landtag haben will.


----------



## DOTL (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem in Deutschland ist auch, dass die Politiker immer nur von einer Wahl bis zu nächsten Wahl regieren und dann Wahlkampf machen und ich rede jetzt nicht von Bundestagswahlen.
> Heute ist doch jede Landtagswahl "kursentscheidend" für die Regierung.
> Damit sollte man mal endlich aufhören und alle Wahlen am gleichen Tag abhalten


Ja, das ist in der Tat sehr auffällig. Jede einzelne Wahl wird als kursentscheidend und als bundespolitisch eingestuft. Sei es nun eine Europawahl, eine Landtagswahl oder gar Wahlen auf kommunaler Ebene. Ähnliches zeigte sich ja auch gerade in Frankreich.
Allerdings, durch die NRW Wahl könnten sich u.U. die Kräfte im Bundesrat neu ordnen. Dies wäre dann in der Tat auch bundespolitisch bedeutsam.



> Die Bezahlung in den Chefetagen hat sich aber auch extrem gewandelt. Es geht nur noch über Erfolgsprämien. Das Grundgehalt von Ackermann ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, recht niedrig (relativ gesehen), er verdient durch seinen Bonus sehr viel und diesen Erfolg verdankt er letzendlich den Investmentbankern in London (daher sagte er auch mal, dass er eigentlich nur diese Banker braucht).


Das ist richtig. Die Gesamtvergütung lag aktuell bei Ackermann bei 9,4 Mio. Euro, wobei allerdings das Fixgehalt als solches mit 1,4 Mio. vergleichsweise gering ausfiel. Bei anderen DAX-Vorständen sieht es ähnlich aus.



> Aber genau das läuft in Deutschland falsch ab, denn selbst wenn die Firma Verluste macht, bekommen die Chefs trotzdem ihre Bonuszahlungen, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann.
> Dann wird argumentiert, dass es ja um das vorherige Geschäftsjahr ging, da gings der Firma noch gut.
> Folglich müsste es dann im folgendem Jahr keine Bonuszahlungen geben, es gibt aber trotzdem welche.


Tja, manche Firmen sind nun übergegangen und lassen die Aktionäre über die Vorstandsgehälter abstimmen. Ansonsten sind in erster Linie der Aufsichtsrat sowie evt. noch große strat. Investoren gefragt, welche natürlich auch einen Anreiz an profitablen Ergebnissen haben. Und wenn nicht, dann werden die Betroffenen geködert, doch noch erfolgswirksam zu handeln. Bei anderen Firmen (z.B. Siemens) werden die Aufsichtsräte nunmehr am Erfolg gemessen.




> Gegen Rentner kann niemand Politik machen, denn erstens gehen Rentner regelmäßig zur Wahl und zweitens sind sie sehr stabil mit dem, was sie wählen.
> In 20-25 Jahren, wenn diese "stabile" Wählerschicht weggestorben ist, werden auch die Volksparteien ein großes Problem bekommen.


Volksparteien messen sich auch stets an der 40%-Marke. Ob das bei einem 5-Fraktionen-System im Bund wirklich noch aktuell ist, wird sich bei den kommenden Wahlen wohl auch wieder zeigen müssen... Aber gerade für kleinere Parteien wird es zukünftig wohl einfacher werden, sich auf bestimmte Wählerschichten zu spezialisieren. Für die beiden Volksparteien wird es dadurch noch etwas schwieriger, sich zu differenzieren und sich zugleich an der breiten Bevölkerung zu orientieren. Insofern denke ich, dass sich die Parteienlandschaft in den kommenden 10 bis 20 Jahren insgesamt etwas neu orientieren werden muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*



DOTL schrieb:


> Allerdings, durch die NRW Wahl könnten sich u.U. die Kräfte im Bundesrat neu ordnen. Dies wäre dann in der Tat auch bundespolitisch bedeutsam.


 
Tja, wieder so eine Sache, die mich stört. Den Einfluss des Bundesrats haben wir ja nur den Siegermächten im WW2 zu verdanken. 
Aber letztendlich kann sich bei jeder Landtagswahl die Kräfteverhältnisse wieder ändern, sei es nich bei der NRW Wahl, dann eben bei der nächsten, usw.
Sinnvoller wird es deswegen nicht.
Man hat sowieso seit Jahren den Eindruck, dass Polotiker eh nur von einer Wahl zu nächsten denken. Auch die Aussage von Merkel, dass sie mit den Steuersenkungen bis zur Steuerschätzung warten will (die ja erst nach der NRW Wahl sein wird) ist auch mehr ein Armutszeugnis und zeigt ihre Inkompetenz, wenns darum geht Klarheit zu schaffen.



DOTL schrieb:


> Tja, manche Firmen sind nun übergegangen und lassen die Aktionäre über die Vorstandsgehälter abstimmen. Ansonsten sind in erster Linie der Aufsichtsrat sowie evt. noch große strat. Investoren gefragt, welche natürlich auch einen Anreiz an profitablen Ergebnissen haben. Und wenn nicht, dann werden die Betroffenen geködert, doch noch erfolgswirksam zu handeln. Bei anderen Firmen (z.B. Siemens) werden die Aufsichtsräte nunmehr am Erfolg gemessen.


 
So weit ich weiß, entscheidend der Aufsichtsrat über die Vergütung des Vorstandes. Da aber bei den Dax Unternehmen Vorstandsmitglieder einer Firma im Aufsichtsrat einer anderen sitzen, schanzen sie sich gegenseitig die hohen Gehälter zu. Die Aktionäre nicken nur ab, denn leider orientiert sich ja alle an die USA, deren Vorstandgehälter ja schon seit Jahren völlig abgedriftet sind.
Die Banken jonglieren mit virtuellem Geld umher, das dem Wert der tatsächlich produzierten Ware um ein vielfaches übersteigt (den genauen Wert kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber ich glaube, es ist das 20fache) und sind dann tatsächlich so blauäugig im Glauben, dass das "Werte" sind, mit denen sie agieren.
Aber jeder BWL Student im ersten Semester weiß doch, dass der Akrienwert von Google nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit dem tatsächlichen Wert der Firma.



DOTL schrieb:


> Insofern denke ich, dass sich die Parteienlandschaft in den kommenden 10 bis 20 Jahren insgesamt etwas neu orientieren werden muss.


 
Damit rechne ich fest und wie es derzeit aussieht, ist die SPD meilenweit davon entfernt, irgendwann einmal wieder einen Kanzler zu stellen.
Es ist aber interessant, wie die Richtung aussehen wird. Nach der NRW Wahl wird man sicher ein ersten Bild zeichnen können.


----------



## der_knoben (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hartz-IV nur fünf Jahre - danach ist Schluss*

Immer wieder interessant, wie über H4 Empfänger gedacht wird.

Als erstes Mal, wer Arbeiten geht, und zu wenig bekommt, der kann zur Arge gehen, und aufstocken, und hat am Ende mehr.
Scheinbar stellen sich das viele auch recht toll vor, H4 Empfänger zu sein. Man bekommt die Massen an Geld in den Arsch geschoben, und braucht nichts für zu machen.
Erstens muss man sich um Arbeitsplätze kümmern. Was es brignt ist erstmal egal.
Zweitens solltet ihr auch mal an die Geistige Degeneration der Leute denken. Man wird nicht schlauer, wenn man nichts macht. Deswegen habens wollen Langzeitarbeitslose auch einfach nciht mehr Arbeiten, die haben sich damit abgefunden.
Außerdem hat doch eine FDP gesagt: Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen.
Nun Frage ich mich, ob sich die Arbeit mehr lohnt, wenn ein H4 Empfänger weniger bekommt, oder wenn ein Arbieter mehr bekommt? Ich glaube letzteres lohnt sich für den Arbeiter mehr, denn er kann sich mehr leisten. Er kann sich aber nicht mehr leisten, wenn ein H4 Empfänger weniger hat.
Und unsere hoch Intelligenten Leute wie der nette Professor oder Herr Sarazin, die beide nicht wissen, wie man sich gesund von H4 ernähren soll, aber ganz genau wissen, dass H4 zu lange und zu viel gezahlt wird. Diese Vorschläge kommen immer von Leuten, die des Geldes zu viel haben.
Außerdem geh mal Arbeit suchen. Die steht nicht an jeder Ecke. Oder meint ihr, 7,5Mio Leute wollen alle nicht arbeiten gehen (die Zahl ist realer als der Mist der Bundesagentur für Arbeit).
Frag mal ne junge Mutter mit Kind, wie gut die ne Arbeit findet, oder einen Ausbildungsplatz, wird nicht gerne genommen, da sie ja immer wegen Kind weg ist.


----------

